# Lost Vagueness Festival in Exeter!



## babymoongeese (May 3, 2006)

Anyone going??

Only been confirmed today and can't find out prices etc yet.

According to Express and Echo ....

Big-name bands could appear in Devon next month as part of a new three-day music festival. Promoters hope the event at Powderham Castle will help fill a void left by the absence of the Glastonbury Festival this year.

Lost Vagueness, the company behind the festival, hopes to attract 10,000 people to camp at the site and claims to be in negotiations with acts including Massive Attack, Basement Jaxx, Kate Bush, Roxy Music and Depeche Mode.

The event is scheduled to run from Friday, June 23, to Sunday, June 25.

http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/displ...Node=136986&contentPK=14417468&folderPk=79934

http://www.lostvagueness.com/


----------



## zenie (May 3, 2006)

Damn this was in Kent last year wasn't it??

I wanna go but Exeter 

<edit> http://www.lostweekend.org/


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2006)

whats wrong with Exeter? I love it...those people know how to have a good time...I mean you should go to some of the clubs...they are surreal! lol   

Hmmm interesting though it may be dunno if it will clash with a certain someone residing in Exeters big *40* birthday bash...I mean 2 weekends in partying in June in Exeter...dunno if I could cope!


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2006)

It clashes with Mazey day down here and I'm supposed to be having a stall to sell wool.


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> whats wrong with Exeter? I love it...those people know how to have a good time...I mean you should go to some of the clubs...they are surreal! lol



Well it's a lot further away from me than Kent that's for sure


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooo.........................

It's called the Lost Vagueness festival and you can't find out any details of how to book.

Is this somekind of lost and vague marketing ploy?

Will it work?


----------



## Dubversion (May 4, 2006)

it was in Lewes in Sussex last year, and will be again. This is an addition, not a move


----------



## William of Walworth (May 4, 2006)

Should be good, but can't make it. 

Will add the Exeter one to my list, and the other one that Dub mentions too, when that one's  confirmed.


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it was in Lewes in Sussex last year, and will be again. This is an addition, not a move





That sounds better 

When though? and why the addition?


----------



## Dubversion (May 4, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> That sounds better
> 
> When though? and why the addition?




the Lewes one is August - the addition? think about it - it's Glastonbury weekend..


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2006)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> Promoters hope the event at Powderham Castle will help fill a void left by the absence of the Glastonbury Festival this year.




this is getting ridiculous - how many festivals do they think we need to replace glasto??

i think they've made a drastic error in thinking that everybody who goes to glasto will want a full on replacement. some poeple go to glasto because its glasto not because they want a festival. 

i predict most of these wont sell out and may go bust.


----------



## Dubversion (May 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i predict most of these wont sell out and may go bust.




well much as i thought Lost Vagueness last year was a FANTASTIC weekend, there was nobody there and they must have lost a fucking fortune. so i'm a little suspicious about their chances with this one...


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 4, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I wanna go but Exeter



 

Centre of the fucking universe. Didn't you realise?


----------



## nellyphant (May 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Sooooooooooooooooo.........................
> 
> It's called the Lost Vagueness festival and you can't find out any details of how to book.
> 
> ...



There is nothing on there website about it? Where did you source the info about the Exeter festy?


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Centre of the fucking universe. Didn't you realise?


Clearly London is the centre of the universe is it not?


----------



## pootle (May 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well much as i thought Lost Vagueness last year was a FANTASTIC weekend, there was nobody there and they must have lost a fucking fortune. so i'm a little suspicious about their chances with this one...



Will there be added PRoD at LV in Lewes?


----------



## zenie (May 4, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> There is nothing on there website about it? Where did you source the info about the Exeter festy?



yes there is info!! 

There is a link to the festy website I've posted the URL up there ^^^^^


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Centre of the fucking universe.



Its not anymore. . I've moved to Bristol


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its not anymore. . I've moved to Bristol



Bugger. Beat me to it. Except obviously I moved to Exeter. Which means Exeter is now centre of the universe. So there. 

Gawd. That really didn't quite have the _flow_ I was hoping for. DJBS you just SPOILED it for me *cries*


----------



## djbombscare (May 5, 2006)

Ok you can have "centre of the universe" and I'll have "centre of the FUCKING universe"


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok you can have "centre of the universe" and I'll have "centre of the FUCKING universe"



There's a '_Fucking_' universe? WoW!


----------



## riggers (May 6, 2006)

Link for it is:
http://www.lostweekend.org/


----------



## nellyphant (May 9, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> yes there is info!!
> 
> There is a link to the festy website I've posted the URL up there ^^^^^



Thanks Zenie, my poor little eyes must have been slighty broken when I read this thread!


----------



## babymoongeese (May 15, 2006)

Latest update....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/4773281.stm

Still no info anywhere on prices and lineup on the Lost Vagueness and Lost Weekend sites though!


----------



## oooomegrapes (May 16, 2006)

ooooooooooo sounds fab, but also a little too good to be true!!

a mental lost vaguenessish type festie in a castle, 5 weeks away and the line up hasnt been announced nor ticket prices??

cant see it happening myself


----------



## babymoongeese (May 22, 2006)

Ye of little faith  

It seems to be happening then...

http://www.lostweekend.org/

Only 2 bands confirmed so far though so I won't be forking out the £90 for the weekend ticket just yet!


----------



## Dubversion (May 22, 2006)

i have some inside hints that this might turn out to be an ALMIGHTY fuck-up..


----------



## babymoongeese (May 22, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i have some inside hints that this might turn out to be an ALMIGHTY fuck-up..



Don't keep us in the dark then


----------



## linerider (May 22, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i have some inside hints that this might turn out to be an ALMIGHTY fuck-up..


I was told by a good friend yesterday that contracts are now being signed and everything is back on track,and i might be on a blag


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 6, 2006)

sounds very cool, lets face it, fuck all happens in devon and lost vagueness is emense. It would be cool to steward or something, dose any of you well connected people know if there are any spaces left?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2006)

Cancelled by the looks of things. 

BBC story


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2006)

From http://www.powderham.co.uk/pcspec.htm



> Lost Weekend
> Friday 23 to Sunday 25
> 
> LOST WEEKEND ANNOUNCEMENT
> ...


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 8, 2006)

how rubbish  lost vagueness was one of the best parts of glastonbury. Thanks for posting ground elder


----------

